# Which in your collection is your favorite?



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 28, 2006)

Which knife that you own stands out over the others?  Is it because of quality?  Sentimental value?  Something else?

For Me, it's the K-Bar my dad carried in Korea.  He was in the 2nd Ranger Company over there.  He gave it to me the day I graduated Airborne.  Also he assisted the BlackHats with giving me my blood wings.  He swore the towers had shrunk since he was there as well!

Jeff


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 28, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Which knife that you own stands out over the others? Is it because of quality? Sentimental value? Something else?
> 
> For Me, it's the K-Bar my dad carried in Korea. He was in the 2nd Ranger Company over there. He gave it to me the day I graduated Airborne. Also he assisted the BlackHats with giving me my blood wings. He swore the towers had shrunk since he was there as well!
> 
> Jeff


That's cool, definately some sentimental value there.

For me, I have two

1) My Kasper/Polkowski Companion.  I love the design and the handle fits my hand like it was custom made.  This is my EDC

2) A "Trapper" style pocketknife that my parents had custom made for me when I was 14.  The handle stocks are bone, the serial number was my age at the time, and it's got a "shield" engraved with my initials.  Because the blades are carbon steel, this thing is "scary sharp" (kinda like the old Case XXX's).  As you can see from the pic, I put it to some pretty heavy use.  Though I no longer carry it, it's definately a treasured part of my collection.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 28, 2006)

I cut myself a few times on those old case pocketknives.


----------

